

“Failure is an opportunity” is the lie you tell yourself when your startup fails - bsmith
https://medium.com/@kckal/failure-is-an-opportunity-8d5d52926edd

======
kckal
Ah yes, yet another startup failure story. This time, it's a little close to
home since it's mine.

Here's the TLDR: There is no logic in building a company whose direction you
no longer believe in.

